# Keeping rabbits cool in a hot house



## Ivythelionhead (May 6, 2016)

I have a Fairly warm house especially in the summer and even if the thermostats turned down its still pretty warm and I do use a fan but it only helps so much so I was wondering if anyone had any summer tips to keep there rabbits cool, Iris is all black so it makes the heat hotter.


----------



## Aki (May 7, 2016)

There are tons of tips about that if you make a quick search on the forum. Generally, it is advised to feed a lot of slightly damp leaves and to leave a cool place where the rabbit can rest - in my parents summer house, we have marble chimneys and my rabbits always spend the entire summer laying on the cool marble in front of them ^^. Stone works too. You can freeze a plastic bottle filled with water and put a towel around it (to avoid thermal choc) so your rabbit can lay against it. Of course, make sure Iris has fresh (not freezing! it would hurt her stomach) water to drink. If it gets really hot, you can wet her ears with some cold / tepid water as rabbits regulate their temperature with their ears.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2016)

Ours had a separate room before we moved with their own air conditioner as the house one didn't quite get the job done upstairs.


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead (May 8, 2016)

I put inexpensive ceramic tiles in Chewy's hutch and he lays on them when he's too hot. He loves the tiles, and will lay on them before laying on a blanket. LOL


----------



## Preitler (Aug 4, 2016)

Flat stones and tiles are great, but they are even better when kept cool.

I built a box from styrofoam, sealed it on top with soft foam window insulation tape and put ice packs in it. Keeps the stone cool all day long.


----------



## Kinai (Apr 7, 2017)

Awesome idea! Will have to remember that for this summer possibly.


----------

